# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

					Im PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 04/2014 bringt die Redaktion Licht ins Dunkel beim Thema "Gaming im Heimnetzwerk". Von der Steambox im Eigenbau bis hin zum kompakten Spiele-Boliden mit Wasserkühlung gibt es zahlreiche Eigenbauanleitungen im Heft. Zudem erklärt PCGH, wie kabellose Netzwerke ganz leicht optimiert werden können. Das Heft ist ab dem 30.9. im Handel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*


----------



## buenzli2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

So so "Gaming im Heimnetz", ach darum steht darüber kein Wort im Heft. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



buenzli2 schrieb:


> So so "Gaming im Heimnetz", ach darum steht darüber kein Wort im Heft. ^^


 
Was genau bedeutet der Kommentar?


----------



## buenzli2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was genau bedeutet der Kommentar?


 
Hier müsste ich wohl die gleiche Frage stellen. ^^ Unglaublich. Der Name des Heftes bezieht sich dem nach nicht auf Netzwerkspiele in LAN. Unglaublich das ich das anhand des Titels nicht sofort gemerkt habe.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Gaming im Netzwerk ist halt verwirrend wenn es im Heft darum geht einerseits einen Gamer Rechner zu bauen und andererseits ein Netzwerk einzurichten.


----------



## Shimboku2 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ich finde den Titel auch eher verwirrend. Schaut man sich den Inhalt an, geht es meiner Meinung nach eher um Heim-Vernetzung und um das ganze Thema Multimedia.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Mit "Gaming im Heimnetz" haben wir versucht einen möglichst griffigen Titel für unser neues Sonderheft zu finden, dass sich vor allem mit Themen rund um die Integration von Spiele-PCs ins Heimnetzwerk beschäftigt und ich denke das ist uns eigentlich auch gelungen.

Klar, auch das klassische Thema "LAN-Party & Multiplayer über LAN" lässt sich sehr gut mit dem Titel "Gaming im Heimnetz" umschreiben, ich denke aber im Jahr 2014 trifft es das nicht mehr zu 100 Prozent.

Heute ist ein LAN eben so viel mehr als "nur" eine Schnittstelle um eine Runde CS mit Freuden zu spielen. Es dient eben auch als Zentrale für das gesamte Entertainment-System. Das fängt an beim Verwalten der heimischen Foto- und Musikbibliothek über Video-On-Demand auf mehreren Endgeräten im gleichen Netzwerk und geht hin bis zum Spiele-Streaming, Stichwort "Steam-In-Home-Streaming". Das sind alles Themen mit denen wir uns im Sonderheft befassen.

Daher denke ich, dass der Titel "Gaming im Heimnetz" gut als Oberbegriff für die Themen im Heft stehen kann. Ein anderer möglicher Titel wäre etwas wie "So integrieren Sie Ihren Spiele-PC in Ihr lokales Netzwerk und optimieren die Verbindungen" gewesen. Das ist aber recht sperrig und daher imho weniger geeignet.

Ich hänge mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis und ein paar Artikelteaser an diesen Artikel an. Ich hoffe die Inhalte die wir vermitteln möchten werden somit klarer.

Und: Titel hin oder her: Ich hoffe Ihr habt trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Sonderheft


----------



## Rally (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ein Titelthema und nix davon findet man im heft wieder. Dachte mir erst. Cooles Heft, kauf ich mir und baue mir ein Netzwerk zum Zocken auf. Die x-te Aufarbeitung wie man einen Mini-PC zusammenbaut. Was das mit Netzwerken zu tun hat erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Und dann noch : "exklusiven VIdeo, wie ein wassergekühlter High-End-Gaming-Rechner ganz leicht in ein kleines und gleichzeitig schickes Mini-Gehäuse integriert werden kann."
Aha ... mal ganz am Thema vorbei.

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich den Eindruck, das hier krampfhaft Hefte zusammengeschustert werden um den geforderten Umsatz zu steigern. Artikel sind meist aus älteren pcgh-Heften kopiert und neu zusammengestellt. Bin Leser der ersten Stunde, aber mittlerweile hat auch das Hauptheft stark an Qualität verloren. Leider ..


----------



## PCGH_Tom (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Rally schrieb:


> Ein Titelthema und nix davon findet man im heft wieder. Dachte mir erst. Cooles Heft, kauf ich mir und baue mir ein Netzwerk zum Zocken auf. Die x-te Aufarbeitung wie man einen Mini-PC zusammenbaut. Was das mit Netzwerken zu tun hat erschliesst sich mir nicht.
> 
> Und dann noch : "exklusiven VIdeo, wie ein wassergekühlter High-End-Gaming-Rechner ganz leicht in ein kleines und gleichzeitig schickes Mini-Gehäuse integriert werden kann."
> Aha ... mal ganz am Thema vorbei.
> ...


 
Zum zocken ist ein funktionierendes Netzwerk erstmal Grundbedingung. Und Tipps dazu findest Du sehr wohl im Heft.

Netzwerk ist ja auch nicht das einzige Thema und hängt durchaus mit Mini-PCs zusammen. Der Trend geht nun einmal dahin auch im Wohnzimmer zu zocken, dort möchte man selbst (oder die Freundin) aber vielleicht keinen Big-Tower stehen haben. Diesen Mini-Gaming-PC kann man dann ideal ins Netzwerk integrieren und als Schaltzentrale fürs Zocken und alle Multimedia-Anwendungen nutzen - und selbstverständlich auch mit allen anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk zum zocken nutzen. Am Thema vorbei finde ich das also nicht.

Im Gegenteil: Welche Spiele haben den tatsächlich noch einen echten LAN-Modus der ohne Internetverbindung auskommt? Klar, UT Classic im LAN ist eine feine Sache, aber dann doch eher eine Spielerei für Veteranen von damals. Jüngere Spieler werden sich davon nur schwer begeistern lassen. Von daher denke ich, dass im Jahr 2014 "Gaming im Heimnetz" eher die genannten Themen Multimedia-Schaltzentrale, Game-Streaming & Co beinhaltet, als das klassische LAN-Party-Thema. Nachdem Interesse da zu sein scheint, würde ich mich aber auch nicht davor verschließen ein Special genau zu diesem Themenfeld zu machen.

Übrigens: Die Aussage, dass die meisten Inhalte nur aufgewärmte Altartikel aus dem Hauptheft sind, stimmt so einfach nicht. Im aktuellen "Gaming im Heimnetz"-Sonderheft sind genau sechs von 76 Seiten von einem bestehenden Artikel adaptiert worden. Der Rest ist komplett neu.


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Tja, schade, schade, es hätte dabei mehr raus kommen können, da muss ich meinen Vorrednern leider Recht geben. 

UT / MC / C&C usw......- Server aufsetzen und im Netzwerk nutzen, Freigaben erstellen, Router Freigaben usw........

solche Themen hätten mich mehr interessiert als den gefühlten 1000. Daddel-PC zusammenzubauen. 

Habe hier 4 Rechner im Haushalt, da hätte ich bestimmt einiges machen können.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (25. September 2014)

Wäre es ein Sonderheft der PC Games, dann würde auch ich Artikel zu Spielen im Netzwerk erwarten, aber es ist ja ein Sonderheft der PC Games Hardware. Also erwarte ich Artikel zum Thema Hardware, die das Spielen im LAN ermöglicht, und genau das scheint das Heft doch auch zu bieten. 
Ich jedenfalls werde es mir kaufen und freue mich schon drauf, spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir einen HTPC zu bauen, ein Raspberry Pi zu besorgen oder irgendwas anderes, um PC-Inhalte auf den TV zu Streamen. Vllt hilft mir das Heft ja bei der Entscheidung 😉


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

@BlackBetty466

Dann schau dir mal diese Hefte an:

- PC Games Hardware Guide  01/2014 - Das große Handbuch: Raspberry Pi (Bookazine)- 
- PC Games Hardware Guide 03/2014 Raspberry Pi: Das Einsteiger-Handbuch (Bookazine) 


- PC Games Hardware Sonderheft  02/2014 PC neu bauen oder aufrüsten 
- PC Games Hardware Sonderheft  03/2014 PC Tunen oder Aufrüsten 


- PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 02/2013 "Mini-PC im Eigenbau


Wie du siehst, gibt es genug Stoff zu deinem Anliegen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

"Das Heft ist ab dem 30.9. im Handel."

Wieso habe ich es eben schon beim Bahnhof in einem Laden gesehen?
Wolltes kaufen war mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht das ältere der Sonderhefte ist aber das war das neue  Hättt ich drekt kaufen sollen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Tom (26. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Oha. Typo. Ab dem 24.9. naürlich. Fixed. Danke!


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Oha. Typo. Ab dem 24.9. naürlich. Fixed. Danke!



No Problemo 

Hätt ich das gewusst hätt ich es direkt eben mitgenommen aber dann wirds halt morgen geholt ^^


----------



## Shirozen (26. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Hmm ich frage mich gerade, wo ihr die Evo 1TB für 215eu herbekommt. Wenn ihr mir den Link zum kauf gebt bestell ich mir die SOFORT. 215eu für 1TB werde ich ohne Probleme stemmen können  . Zu finden auf Seite 9 bei der Auflistung des Steam PC's. Kann es sein das dort ein kleiner Zahlendefekt vorherrschend war?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (27. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Hmm ich frage mich gerade, wo ihr die Evo 1TB für 215eu herbekommt. Wenn ihr mir den Link zum kauf gebt bestell ich mir die SOFORT. 215eu für 1TB werde ich ohne Probleme stemmen können  . Zu finden auf Seite 9 bei der Auflistung des Steam PC's. Kann es sein das dort ein kleiner Zahlendefekt vorherrschend war?


 
Nein, das ist kein Fehler. Das sind 215 Euro Aufpreis zum gesamten System, dh. der Preis der bereits verbauten kleineren SSD ist da mit drin 

Sorry falls wir Dir Hoffnungen gemacht haben


----------



## Hodini (27. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ist das nur bei mir so oder muss man als Abonnent doch 2€ Versand bezahlen?


----------



## Shirozen (27. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Fehler. Das sind 215 Euro Aufpreis zum gesamten System, dh. der Preis der bereits verbauten kleineren SSD ist da mit drin
> 
> Sorry falls wir Dir Hoffnungen gemacht haben


 
Ahhh nu habsch des uch kapiert .


----------



## PCGH_Tom (27. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Hodini schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei mir so oder muss man als Abonnent doch 2€ Versand bezahlen?


 
Das ist ein Fehler. Schick mir bitte eine PN mit Klarnamen und Abonummer, dann kümmere ich mich am Montag darum.


----------



## Yutshi (29. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fehler. Schick mir bitte eine PN mit Klarnamen und Abonummer, dann kümmere ich mich am Montag darum.


 Dem wollte ich mich auch anschließen, jedoch wies die Rechnung der gelieferten Zeitschrift entgegen dem Bestellvorgang dann keine Versandkosten mehr auf.


----------



## Yutshi (29. September 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Tja, schade, schade, es hätte dabei mehr raus kommen können, da muss ich meinen Vorrednern leider Recht geben.
> 
> UT / MC / C&C usw......- Server aufsetzen und im Netzwerk nutzen, Freigaben erstellen, Router Freigaben usw........
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Heft noch nicht gelesen, aber das erwarte ich auch.
Ich habe auch einige Rechner im Heimnetzwerk, wehalb ich mir die Zeitschrift überhaupt erst gekauft habe.

Edit: Doppelpost....korrektur erfolgt sofern ich an nem Rechner sitze...


----------



## Lelwani (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ich würde mir die zeitung ja sogar kaufen nur is sie bei mir iner nähe nirgendwo erhältlich und 2 € versand is mir für ne simple zeitung zuviel sry.


----------



## Captain Future (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Gibts keinen Kiosk bei dir in der Nähe?
Wenn e sbei uns mal ein Heft nicht gibt, sag ich dem Kioskmenschen Hey, bestellen Sie mir bitte diesunddas und das ist meistens am nächsten Tag da - ohne Extrakosten.


----------



## Lelwani (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Kiosk bei dir in der Nähe?
> Wenn e sbei uns mal ein Heft nicht gibt, sag ich dem Kioskmenschen Hey, bestellen Sie mir bitte diesunddas und das ist meistens am nächsten Tag da - ohne Extrakosten.


 
habe etliche märkte kiosks durch nirgends gibs das. und extra bestellen lassen nee muss ich nich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Es wäre halt einfacher gewesen, bei einem zu bestellen, statt acht andere abzugrasen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lelwani (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es wäre halt einfacher gewesen, bei einem zu bestellen, statt acht andere abzugrasen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
nachdem was ich so drüber gehört hab bin ich auch nich böse drüber das ich das geld für sparen konnte


----------



## AlpineRider (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht über den Artikel "Bauvorschlag: DIY-NAS/Mini-Server ab Seite 62. Ich habe eine Eigenbau-Alternative zu Synology Disk-Station und dgl. erwartet samt Einrichtung. Auf 2 Seiten wird aber lediglich zum wiederholten Male erklärt, wie man einen Mini-ITX-PC zusammenbaut und ... das war's? Beim ersten Mal lesen habe ich die Seitennummern überprüft, ob beim Druck was verloren ging, aber nein, das war der ganze Artikel. Was kommt nach dem Zusammenbau? Welches Betriebssystem? Welche Software / Tools? Wie richtige ich ihn ein? Einstellungen? Der Artikel macht einen unvollständigen Eindruck.

Hingegen werden auf den Seiten 10-13 (4 Seiten) erklärt, wie ein MiniITX-PC zusammengebaut wird. Weil doppelt besser hält, wird auf den Seiten 20-24 (4 Seiten ohne Werbeseite) dasselbe beschrieben. Aber nicht genug, auf den Seiten 30 bis 32 (3 Seiten) erfahren wir wieder, wie man einen MiniITX-PC zusammenbaut, diesmal aber mit der Abänderung einer Kompakt-WaKü.
Es liest sich so, als ob keine Absprache unter den erstellenden Autoren stattgefunden hat.
€ 6,80 empfinde ich als heftig für den mageren Inhalt des Sonderheftes.


----------



## Lelwani (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas enttäuscht über den Artikel "Bauvorschlag: DIY-NAS/Mini-Server ab Seite 62. Ich habe eine Eigenbau-Alternative zu Synology Disk-Station und dgl. erwartet samt Einrichtung. Auf 2 Seiten wird aber lediglich zum wiederholten Male erklärt, wie man einen Mini-ITX-PC zusammenbaut und ... das war's? Beim ersten Mal lesen habe ich die Seitennummern überprüft, ob beim Druck was verloren ging, aber nein, das war der ganze Artikel. Was kommt nach dem Zusammenbau? Welches Betriebssystem? Welche Software / Tools? Wie richtige ich ihn ein? Einstellungen? Der Artikel macht einen unvollständigen Eindruck.
> 
> Hingegen werden auf den Seiten 10-13 (4 Seiten) erklärt, wie ein MiniITX-PC zusammengebaut wird. Weil doppelt besser hält, wird auf den Seiten 20-24 (4 Seiten ohne Werbeseite) dasselbe beschrieben. Aber nicht genug, auf den Seiten 30 bis 32 (3 Seiten) erfahren wir wieder, wie man einen MiniITX-PC zusammenbaut, diesmal aber mit der Abänderung einer Kompakt-WaKü.
> Es liest sich so, als ob keine Absprache unter den erstellenden Autoren stattgefunden hat.
> € 6,80 empfinde ich als heftig für den mageren Inhalt des Sonderheftes.


 
Das sind auch gründe warum ich mir nichmal mehr das regulere heft kaufe es wiederholt sich alles immer und immer wieder. 
und das sonderheft hier war ja wohl mal der witz.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Das sind auch gründe warum ich mir nichmal mehr das regulere heft kaufe es wiederholt sich alles immer und immer wieder.
> und das sonderheft hier war ja wohl mal der witz.


 
Wie kannst Du eigentlich beurteilen ob das Sonderheft "ein Witz" war, wenn Du es nicht mal gekauft hast? Weil Du es mal am Kiosk durchgeblättert hast? 

Das der Vorgang beim Bau eines Mini-PC immer recht ähnlich ist, liegt auf der Hand. Allerdings richten Sie alle Beispiele an unterschiedliche Nutzertypen und verfolgen also ein anderes Ziel und sprechen damit einen anderen Leser an. Ich lese in der Zeitung ja auch nicht den Sportteil, wenn ich eigentlich am Dossier im Wirtschaftsteil interessiert bin.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Nicht jeder Artikel spricht jeden Leser an und kann jedem Leser gefallen.

Und ich finde es sehr schade, dass das Heft nicht gut angekommt, schließlich haben sich alle Beteiligten viel Mühe beim Erstellen der Inhalte gegeben.


----------



## Lelwani (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du eigentlich beurteilen ob das Sonderheft "ein Witz" war, wenn Du es nicht mal gekauft hast? Weil Du es mal am Kiosk durchgeblättert hast?
> 
> Das der Vorgang beim Bau eines Mini-PC immer recht ähnlich ist, liegt auf der Hand. Allerdings richten Sie alle Beispiele an unterschiedliche Nutzertypen und verfolgen also ein anderes Ziel und sprechen damit einen anderen Leser an. Ich lese in der Zeitung ja auch nicht den Sportteil, wenn ich eigentlich am Dossier im Wirtschaftsteil interessiert bin.
> 
> ...





Ich habe es etwas später geschenkt bekommen und kann sehr wohl behaupten das es ein witz is...

Sry aber bei dem titel "gaming im Heimnetz" erwarte ich einfach mehr als das x mal einen zusammenbau von irgendeinem PC/Htpc  da hat das eine mit dem anderen nich ansatzweise was zutun.

Was interessiert mich dann Vales Steambox...? dann nennt das ganze "eigene steambox bauen" oder so aber nich gaming im heimnetz... oder is für euch gaming im heimnetz wenn ich mit 1 pc am netz hänge? 

Und ja man kann sich auch nen urteil bilden wenn man es sich nur in laden anschaut für 5,99 is die größe des heftes jawohl nen schlechter witz und davon dann noch 40% werbung...

Ich hab erwartet das ich da tipps fürs netzwerk bekomme nur davon is nix drine evtl noch die 2 seiten mit der fritz box da nur da steht auch nich wirklich hilfreiches...

Also komm mir nich mit ich hätte ja keine ahnung !

Wie gesagt ich hab eure zeitung früher jeden monat gekauft und das  jahrelang aber seit 2-3 jahren is mir da das geld einfach zuschade für.

Wie kann es außerdem sein das eure hauptzeitung 3,99 bis 5,50 kostet weit dicker is und das "sonderheft" 5,99 was weit dünner is ?

Das is in meinen augen verarschung tut mir leid.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Die Diskussion über den Titel des Heftes hatten wir ja bereits - Darauf werde ich daher nicht weiter eingehen, die Argumente für und wider "Gaming im Heimnetz" sind bekannt.

Bei der Behauptung man könne die Qualität des Heftes beim Durchblättern im Kiosk beurteilen widerspreche ich weiterhin. Man kann nicht alle Inhalte von 76 redaktionellen Seiten beim Überfliegen erfassen, es sei denn man besitzt ein fotografisches Gedächtnis.

Deine Aussage das Heft bestehe zu 40% aus Werbung ist zudem schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Bei einer Gesamtseitenzahl von 84 Seiten entspräche das nämlich satten 33! Seiten Anzeigen. Davon sind wir weit entfernt.

Die Preisgestaltung liegt nicht in meinem Verantwortungsbereich, daher kann ich Dir diesbezüglich leider keinen genauen Aufschluss geben.

Ich finde es weiterhin schade, dass Dir das Heft nicht gefällt, schließlich möchten wir Produkte liefern die bei Dir und auch den anderen Kunden gut ankommen. Aussagen wie "Das Heft ist ein Witz." sind allerdings keine konstruktive Kritik (die übrigens immer erwünscht ist), sondern in meinen Augen einfach nur eine Frechheit denjenigen gegenüber die am Heft gearbeitet haben.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Lelwani (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über den Titel des Heftes hatten wir ja bereits - Darauf werde ich daher nicht weiter eingehen, die Argumente für und wider "Gaming im Heimnetz" sind bekannt.
> 
> Bei der Behauptung man könne die Qualität des Heftes beim Durchblättern im Kiosk beurteilen widerspreche ich weiterhin. Man kann nicht alle Inhalte von 76 redaktionellen Seiten beim Überfliegen erfassen, es sei denn man besitzt ein fotografisches Gedächtnis.
> 
> ...



naja fangen wir mal an die 40% sind ein schätz wert da es schon ziemlich viel werbung is .
Ich blättere es grade durch und zähle mal bin jetzt auf seite 14 und auf 10! seiten davor war werbung ob nun ganzseitig oder eben nur zum teil spielt keine rolle...weiter gehts 
Du sagst 33 seiten ich bin bei meiner zählung auf 25 seiten gekommen die wie gesagt ganz mit werbung zuwaren oder eben zum teil soweit weg war meine schätzung dann doch nich 

Du meinst meine aussage "das heft sei ein witz" is eine frechheit... deine meinung ... aber beweise mir das gegenteil
aber was hat zb. der bau einer steambox mit dem heimnetz zutun?(sowas habt ihr einfach schon oft genug gemacht das muss nich in ein sonderheft)
Ich habe in dem heft erwartet tipps zubekommen was ich evtl besser machen könnte aber bis auf die 2-3 seiten mit der fritz box find ich da nich viel.
So das nächste . was hat das mit gaming im heimnetz zutun , welcher streaming anbieter besser is? kläre mich auf ich verstehe es nicht.        




> Bei der Behauptung man könne die Qualität des Heftes beim Durchblättern  im Kiosk beurteilen widerspreche ich weiterhin. Man kann nicht alle  Inhalte von 76 redaktionellen Seiten beim Überfliegen erfassen, es sei  denn man besitzt ein fotografisches Gedächtnis.


sicher kann ich es nicht zu 100% beurteilen das behaupte ich auch garnich nur wenn ich ein wenig von der materie verstehe sehe ich halt wenn es sich um den bei von pc/htpc/ steamboxen etc handelt oder drine steht welchen streaming anbieter ich nehmen soll(kann).

Bring doch einfach mal ein heft "Wie baue ich meinen einen PC/HTPC/ Steambox" etc und knallt es nich immer und überall mit rein.
(Ich hab keinen plan ob ihr sowas schonmal hattet.)

und da euer heft (das sonderheft) soschlecht verfügbar is gehe ich mal davon aus das nich die breite masse euer ziel is... nur dann zeigt es auch im heft

Und auch wenn du den Preis sicher nicht selbst bearbeiten kannst, kannst du bzw deine kollegen cheffs etc da doch sicher mehr mitreden als unsereiner.


Da hier grad mal jmd von "oben mitliest" wie wäre es den wenn ihr die werbung auf euer seite mal etwas eindämmen könntet?
Ich war gestern mit nehm tablet auf der seite und 50% des Bildschirms und diesmal ises nich geschätzt oder übertrieben waren werbung davon, ich verstehe ja das ihr euch bissl geld nebenbei damit macht aber es is einfach zuviel des guten....So macht das lesen keinen spaß.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Lelwani schrieb:


> naja fangen wir mal an die 40% sind ein schätz wert da es schon ziemlich viel werbung is .
> Ich blättere es grade durch und zähle mal bin jetzt auf seite 14 und auf 10! seiten davor war werbung *ob nun ganzseitig oder eben nur zum teil spielt keine rolle*...


[Meine Hervorhebung]
Damit stellst du ein Heft, welches zu echten 100% aus Werbung bestünde (lauter ganzseitige Anzeigen von Seite 1 bis Ende) gleich einem, welches zu rund 6,2512,5% aus Werbung besteht (1/8 Seite auf jeder zweiten Seite). Dass das zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Stiefel sind, müsste eigentlich selbst jemandem, der vielleicht nicht im Verlagswesen zu Hause ist, einleuchten.


----------



## Lelwani (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> [Meine Hervorhebung]
> Damit stellst du ein Heft, welches zu echten 100% aus Werbung bestünde (lauter ganzseitige Anzeigen von Seite 1 bis Ende) gleich einem, welches zu rund 6,25% aus Werbung besteht (1/8 Seite auf jeder zweiten Seite). Dass das zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Stiefel sind, müsste eigentlich selbst jemandem, der vielleicht nicht im Verlagswesen zu Hause ist, einleuchten.


 

geht doch mal auf die wichtigen dinge ein ... zb den inhalt des heftes der zum großen teil einfach nich passt...

als immer auf der werbung rumzureiten... meine güte


----------



## Bash0r (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Auch wenn ich Lelwani nicht ganz zustimmen kann, ergreife ich doch die gleiche Position wie er.
Ich habe mir das Sonderheft für (in meinen Augen) teure 5,99€ gekauft in der Hoffnung, dass ich etwas klüger über das Gaming im Netzwerk werden. Eventuell auch nützliche Tips im Bezug auf das Erstellen eines Netzwerkes werde.

Da halfen mir leider keine Beiträge über eine Steambox, Video of Demand-Dienste, Apple-TV, oder halbherzige Netzwerk-Tuning-Tips.

Wie ich WLAN-Passwörter erstelle, Pings absetze oder das Front-end der Fritzbox nutzen kann ist mir vorher schon klar gewesen.

Jedoch muss ich euch zu gute halten, dass ALLE diese Themen in der Inhaltsliste standen, hätte ich also eifriger recherchiert hätte mir klar sein müssen, dass das Heft zu wenig fachliche Details für mich liefert.

Trotz allem bin ich leider ein wenig enttäuscht. Es war mein erstes aber wahrscheinlich auch letztes Sonderheft. Auch weil ich ziemlich überrascht war über die "mickrige" Seitenanzahl.

Für Netzwerk-Themen muss dann wohl eine andere Fachzeitschrift herangezogen werden


----------



## Puff_der_Drache (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Also ein Test eines Ruggedcom Switches mit Cut-Trough Verfahren gegenüber "normal" oder LWL-Inhouse Verkabelung wäre doch interessant oder Störeinflüsse und Schirmungskategorien von Kabeln. 

Spaß beiseite, was will man heut zutage noch groß im LAN machen?! Wenn ich an Doom, DeltaForce usw vor 16-18 Jahren denke da war das alles noch eine Wissenschaft für sich... aber heute, entweder die Games finden sich im LAN oder nicht. Maximal das Port-Forwarding über den Router is noch interessant. Dann hörts doch schon auf.


----------



## Lelwani (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Puff_der_Drache schrieb:


> Also ein Test eines Ruggedcom Switches mit Cut-Trough Verfahren gegenüber "normal" oder LWL-Inhouse Verkabelung wäre doch interessant oder Störeinflüsse und Schirmungskategorien von Kabeln.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, was will man heut zutage noch groß im LAN machen?! Wenn ich an Doom, DeltaForce usw vor 16-18 Jahren denke da war das alles noch eine Wissenschaft für sich... aber heute, entweder die Games finden sich im LAN oder nicht. Maximal das Port-Forwarding über den Router is noch interessant. Dann hörts doch schon auf.


 
das ises ja eben , deswegen muss ich dafür kein sonderheft bringen...

irgendein anderer titel und ich glaube weit weniger leute würden sich aufregen/ ärgern.

nur dazu gibts ja kein komment naja verkaufzahlen sprechen deutlichere zahlen.


----------



## bootzeit (3. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Rally schrieb:


> Ein Titelthema und nix davon findet man im heft wieder. Dachte mir erst. *Cooles Heft, kauf ich mir und baue mir ein Netzwerk zum Zocken auf*. Die x-te Aufarbeitung wie man einen Mini-PC zusammenbaut. Was das mit Netzwerken zu tun hat erschliesst sich mir nicht.


 
Genau deswegen hätte ich mir beinahe das Heft gekauft....beinahe .


----------



## jahsera (10. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ich schliesse mich meinen Vor-Postern an und muss kritisieren, dass der Titel ganz andere Themen sugerriert als "Wie bau ich mir einen PC zusammen und "wie nutze ich mein iPhone richtig". 





> UT / MC / C&C usw......- Server aufsetzen und im Netzwerk nutzen, Freigaben erstellen, Router Freigaben usw


 DAS sind Themen die interessant und von Relevanz sind. Die optimierung eines Netzwerkes an der Basis von Netzwerkkomponenten, das priorisieren von "Gaming-Paketen", die optimierung von Latenzen, die optimierung des Funknetzwerks, usw..... waeren wertvolle Themen gewesen. Chance verpasst, vl beim naechsten Mal.


----------



## XeT (22. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Grundsätzlich würde ich nicht sagen, dass das Heft schlecht ankommt. Die Kommentare gleichen ja eher einem Dialog. 3-4 Leute sind unzufrieden weil sie andere Dinge lesen wollen, als das im Heft. Was einfach nicht beachtet wird, ist ja die Tatsache das Heimnetz nicht nur ein Lan-Kabel zum Hub ist und fertig (Von den Redakteuren bereits erklärt). Die Leute die noch UT und die alten LAN-Knaller zocken, sollten sich auch so auskennen. Und eine Lanparty mit 5 Personen da brauch man kein Heft was ein erklärt wie das geht. Das haben wir damals mit 14 schon alleine gekonnt. Habs bisher nur überflogen, dachte mir zwar auch hm recht viel PC-Bauen, aber was soll's das sind andere Verwendungen. Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre für mich eher die Teile die genutzt werden. Muss wohl so sein, da ihr sicher darüber auch euch finanziert. Aber z.B. 700 Watt in der steam-machine? Die Alternativen sind auch meist nur von teuer auf noch teurer, noch einmal günstig wäre da doch etwas. 

Was die Werbung angeht, verstehe ich die Leute nicht. Werbung macht es günstiger und somit doch ein Vorteil für uns. Es ist sogar im Heft möglich einfach vorbei zu blättern. Wenn man das Heft ließt und nicht als Daumenkino nutzt klappt das echt gut. Noch ein Plus der verwendeten Werbung, ist einfach mal der Bezug. Wenn ich ein PC-Magazin lese will ich dazu auch Werbung haben. Dies ist hier der Fall. 
Guck ich eine Folge Game-One auf deren Seite, werde ich nur unpassend informiert. Was ich mir in der Microwelle machen kann passt noch grade so. Aber wie ich mir das Klopapier sparen kann, da das WC  ja einen extra Reinigungsstrahl hat. Das ist unpassend.

Ich freue mich auf den Tag an dem die Menschen auch mal zufrieden sind. Dann ist auch nicht alles Schrott was man selber nicht mag (z.B. Headsets und günstigere oder 1Jahr alte Netzteile)


----------



## mediakind (23. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Ich habe das Heft genüsslich verschlungen, danke dafür. Die Werbung übersehe ich seit ich denken kann eigentlich sowieso.


----------



## Bash0r (24. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



XeT schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich nicht sagen, dass das Heft schlecht ankommt. Die Kommentare gleichen ja eher einem Dialog. 3-4 Leute sind unzufrieden weil sie andere Dinge lesen wollen, als das im Heft. Was einfach nicht beachtet wird, ist ja die Tatsache das Heimnetz nicht nur ein Lan-Kabel zum Hub ist und fertig (Von den Redakteuren bereits erklärt). Die Leute die noch UT und die alten LAN-Knaller zocken, sollten sich auch so auskennen. Und eine Lanparty mit 5 Personen da brauch man kein Heft was ein erklärt wie das geht. Das haben wir damals mit 14 schon alleine gekonnt. Habs bisher nur überflogen, dachte mir zwar auch hm recht viel PC-Bauen, aber was soll's das sind andere Verwendungen. Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre für mich eher die Teile die genutzt werden. Muss wohl so sein, da ihr sicher darüber auch euch finanziert. Aber z.B. 700 Watt in der steam-machine? Die Alternativen sind auch meist nur von teuer auf noch teurer, noch einmal günstig wäre da doch etwas.
> 
> Was die Werbung angeht, verstehe ich die Leute nicht. Werbung macht es günstiger und somit doch ein Vorteil für uns. Es ist sogar im Heft möglich einfach vorbei zu blättern. Wenn man das Heft ließt und nicht als Daumenkino nutzt klappt das echt gut. Noch ein Plus der verwendeten Werbung, ist einfach mal der Bezug. Wenn ich ein PC-Magazin lese will ich dazu auch Werbung haben. Dies ist hier der Fall.
> Guck ich eine Folge Game-One auf deren Seite, werde ich nur unpassend informiert. Was ich mir in der Microwelle machen kann passt noch grade so. Aber wie ich mir das Klopapier sparen kann, da das WC  ja einen extra Reinigungsstrahl hat. Das ist unpassend.
> ...



Kritik wird doch von den Redakteuren gewünscht.
Daher verstehe ich nicht warum die jetzt "meckerst" dass wir Kritik ausüben 
Da ich sämtliche PCGH Ausgaben kaufe und lese zeigt eigentlich genug, dass ich im allgemeinen zufrieden bin.

Nur wenn ich mal etwas völlig daneben finde, dann sag ich das auch  ...so ist es ja offiziell von den Redaktueren gewünscht!


----------



## XeT (24. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Kritik wird doch von den Redakteuren gewünscht.
> Daher verstehe ich nicht warum die jetzt "meckerst" dass wir Kritik ausüben
> Da ich sämtliche PCGH Ausgaben kaufe und lese zeigt eigentlich genug, dass ich im allgemeinen zufrieden bin.
> 
> Nur wenn ich mal etwas völlig daneben finde, dann sag ich das auch  ...so ist es ja offiziell von den Redaktueren gewünscht!



Du hast ja auch richtige Kritik geübt. Du hast sachlich ohne zu meckern einfach gesagt was du nicht so gut fandest, aber auch selbst erwähnt das du nicht vorher groß in die Inhaltsangabe geguckt hast. 
So wie du es gemacht hast ist es ja auch richtig. Wenn man aber alle 3-4 Posts die gleiche Person sieht, dann finde ich läuft da etwas falsch.  Es steht ja jedem frei seine Meinung zu äußern, nur sollte dieses doch in einem gewissen Rahmen gemacht werden. Da nenn ich meine Punkte, wenn ich dazu eine Rückmeldung bekomme, antworte ich vll noch mal auf diese. Es gibt aber öfter auch Personen denen andere Meinungen nicht so passen und dann die falschen Konsequenzen ziehen. 
Und meckern ist in meinen Augen, nicht Kritik üben.  Aber genug der Worte.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*

Interessant wäre noch zu Wissen welche Games lassen sich zu 2.-4. im Heimnetz alleine ohne Internet überhaupt noch spielen viel fällt mir da nicht ein die meisten Multiplayer Games laufen nur im Internet


----------



## Scholdarr (29. November 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming im Heimnetz" ab 4,49 Euro*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch zu Wissen welche Games lassen sich zu 2.-4. im Heimnetz alleine ohne Internet überhaupt noch spielen viel fällt mir da nicht ein die meisten Multiplayer Games laufen nur im Internet




Gibts nur noch sehr wenige, ja. Entweder Internet oder eben an einem Gerät, wie bei vielen Sportspielen ala Fifa, PES, NBA usw. Aber Spiele fürs Local LAN werden eigentlich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr produziert, es sei denn es handelt sich um "reinrassige" PC Spiele oder die Entwickler haben zumindest einen langjährigen PC Hintergrund (z.B. Civilization Beyond Earth erst kürzlich).

Bei Co-Optimus werden eigentlich alle möglichen Ko-op  Multiplayer Spiele gelistet. Das Schöne dabei ist, dass die auch fein säuberlich aufgliedern, ob es einen lokalen Ko-op Modus gibt oder nicht (siehe "Features"). Das Ganze lässt sich auch gut über die Filter auf der linken Seite einstellen, einfach ein Häkchen bei "LAN/System Link" machen... 

http://www.co-optimus.com/system/4/pc.html


----------

